# aerial socket but no picture



## 99638 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi i have just got a bessacarr e465 which has an aerial socket but i cant get a picture or find a aerial to adjust any clues anyone :?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Do you have an ariel on the roof?


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a Kon-Tiki 660 which is 6 months old. It has a combined outlet in the tv cupboard that has a 13a socket, cigar outlet and tv outlet. opened this up and the tv is not connected. There is a plug for the aerial to be connected and a spare output to plug a 12volt amplifier in.

This actually suited as I fitted a Status 530 aerial out of the cupboard so was able to keep all together. I did subsequently reposition the amplifier output down through the microwave cupboard to the worktop below. I found the tv was too high which on a LCD gave a distorted picture and also a crick in the neck.

As your Bessacarr and my Kon-Tiki are both from Swift I would imagine they will be the same. The newer models come with the Status 530 fitted.

Hope this will help


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*No pic*

Hi

I suspect you have no aerial on the roof. If you are usung a portable TV, I suggest using the in built aerial.

Rapide561


----------



## 99638 (Jun 12, 2006)

no aerial on the roof so why a socket and no aerial
is that not like having a power socket with no power??
why?? :?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

They are pre-wired so that an external aerial can be fitted as an optional extra. Somewhere close to the socket there is likely to be some channelling, and at the other end will be the co-ax cable for attaching to a signal amplifier, and also a 12 volt supply to power it. It's a fairly easy job to fit an aerial after-market, but a major job to run the cabling afterwards


----------

